# الحان اسبوع الالام بصوة الشماس بولس ملاك



## Boutros Popos (17 فبراير 2010)

ترتيب لحن اسبوع الالام :flowers:بصوة الشماس بولس ملاك:flowers:

 1
 2
 3
 4
 5
 6
 7
 8
 9
 10
 11
 12
 13
 14
 15
 16
 17
 18
 19
 20
 21
 22






 نغمات اسبوع الالام​


----------



## عادل عدلى نجيب (21 أبريل 2011)

بارك يا رب الأخ بولس ملاك فى بشفاعة هذه الأيام المباركة


----------

